# cabinet door corner joints



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Without a router table,what type joint can ya make on the cabinet doors,thats fairly easy for a begginner and yet strong?tnx!


----------



## Conner (Sep 14, 2008)

If you have a tablesaw and a dado blade you can make your rails and stiles, then run a groove around the entire inside edge in the middle of each piece (rails and stiles), then create a tenon on the ends of each of the rails to go into the groove in the edges of the rails. Once you've made the frame of the door the panel slips into the contiguous groove on the inside of the frame. Hope my description is clear.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Conner said:


> If you have a tablesaw and a dado blade you can make your rails and stiles, then run a groove around the entire inside edge in the middle of each piece (rails and stiles), then create a tenon on the ends of each of the rails to go into the groove in the edges of the rails. Once you've made the frame of the door the panel slips into the contiguous groove on the inside of the frame.


Great idea! - I've used this method numerous times for doors. They're easy and very strong.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Can ya use lap joints which would be about my level of skill?Pretty pathetic I know by you guyzes skill level but as I said I'm a pretty raw beginner!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Itchy Brother said:


> Can ya use lap joints which would be about my level of skill?Pretty pathetic I know by you guyzes skill level but as I said I'm a pretty raw beginner!


Sure, they are very strong and easy to do.
You can bevel the edges of the joint to
high lite them as well. 

Our bath room is done in a "30's" look.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

Itchy Brother said:


> Can ya use lap joints which would be about my level of skill?Pretty pathetic I know by you guyzes skill level but as I said I'm a pretty raw beginner!


 One thing to be careful of in using lap joints is dissimilar material thicknesses. Any variation in the thickness of your stock will show up in the joint.

Ed


----------

